# Android Use Handout



## jordanfritzsche (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello fellow Android users! I need your help, I'll explain. I work at Best Buy with the Mobile department. We sell phones from all the carriers and in an effort to help out our customers better understand their phones I was thinking about making an Android phone handout for them to take home with them after their purchase.

Since Best Buy sells all the carriers, there are going to be differences between carriers and also manufacturers with the alterations they implement in the Android operating system.

*So what I was hoping to get from the community were ideas about the basics of Android that spanned across carrier and manufacturer. *

So for example, I've thought of explaining the notification bar. I can put some screen shots and quick details about its uses. Also I wanted to maybe give some help internet links, I thought of market.android.com for the market online.

What else can you guys give me to put on this handout. I'll probably try to keep it to about a page worth of material - probably front and back.

I just need the basics, *please help me to brainstorm!*


----------

